# Truma Boiler Problem



## coventrycraig (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello guys

Got an issue with the the hot water in the the camper.

Its a round truma boiler (10litre) with a 3 way switch 50deg, off, & 70deg

It works rarely.

When I press the temp button, it goes click click click for a few secs and then the red light comes on - this keeps happening.

The fuse is ok in th circuit board, I can hear the water pressure pumping water to the boiler.

The cover on the outside of the camper is off.

Is there a servicable part, any ideas? it cant be very old the campers only 5 years old.

hope you can help

regards

Craig


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 26, 2010)

coventrycraig said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Got an issue with the the hot water in the the camper.
> 
> ...



Hi Craig
On mine the click click click is where its trying to light the gas, if I run out of gas or turn the gas off then it goes click click click and the red light comes on and it turns the gas off, as it senses that its not lit in the specified number of clicks. It does this using a thermo coupling which is sensing when there is a flame. 

So my guess is that the thermo coupling has stopped working, or you have the gas to the heater turned off. Under my sink there is a manifold where I can turn off the hot water gas or the cooker gas or the fridge gas.

Or perhaos the heater jets might be blocked or damaged

Spares and a diagram are here
Truma Ultrastore Water Heaters + Spare Parts


----------

